# Lizardman Pre-Orders on GW Site



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

February's Lizardman release pre-orders are now on the GW site.

Chakax, The Eternity Warden
Lizardmen Army Book
Stegadon 
Kroxigors
Saurus Temple Guard


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That Temple Guard Scar Veteran is quite nice - and the Kroxigors are really, really nice (apart from the Ball/Mace weapon itself, the model using it is really quite good).

Plastic Temple Guard will find their way into my Dragon Ogres, if only to use the shields as Gutplates. So good, very nicely done.

And the Engine of the Gods is just crying for a Necron crystal from a Monolith, instead of those ruddy skinks. Oh very nice. Very very nice.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

They had an article in White Dwarf when Lustria came out about custom Engines of the Gods. They used a big, gyroscope-looking thing (made of plasticard rings) and it looked really nice.

-Dirge


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

i think the temple guard special character just looks awesome. So does everything else , i was sort of hoping the kroxigor would be plastic though.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I actually liked the "cannonball on a stick" weapon, its somewhat similar with the Irongut "huge rock on a stick" weapon which also is awsome:laugh:
All in all its good to see the Krox's a bit more "beefy", the last ones were so damn thin

But is the Stegadon a bit "fat" lookin with small stumpy legs?? Or is it only bad photos?


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

I think they're all a wee bit fugly, to be honest. But then, I've never really liked the Lizzies. But I do make an exception for the Stegadon. Absolutely fantastic. If anything could get me to start a Lizardmen army, that'd be it. Well, that and the big grumpy Buddha-frogs .


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Not any more, by the the looks of the way that Magic has gone in Fantasy. Khorne and Tzeentch are heavily weakened by the lack of Magic in the new armies (and even Bretonnians can get in some bloody annoying Light/Life spells against Khorne, despite him apparently hating, and protecting his warriors against magic), and despite the new spells, combat is taking back over.

So from the rumours that are leaked occasionally out, the power of 2nd Gen Slanns in 3000pts is no longer, and with Plaques as well being removed, it's down to the Oldbloods (on Carnosaur, which apparently is a Cavalry mount, similar to the WoC daemonic steeds, so I can also imagine it being able to join Cold Ones (which are being made cheaper/worth the cost) even more impressive, and viable.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

I was referring to the model, actually. Glad to hear that their abilities are being nerfed somewhat - with Khornate WoC now lacking across-the-board Magic Resistance, I shudder to think what a 2nd generation Slann could do to me. Though I did hear a rumour that Geomancy may be making a return...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Indeed I'd heard the same. I'm thinking it's going to be a bit like Treesinging, but with impassible terrain

And I'm hoping for a similar effect as well - "Ah, Impassible Terrain? I'll just move that to under your 10 Chaos Knights. And leave them there." Oh how fun would that be... Re-enact the sack of Naggaroth, while the Knights look on from up high. 

*hopes, dreams, and fears*.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Inquisitor Aurelius said:


> Though I did hear a rumour that Geomancy may be making a return...


I posted a Lizardmen Rumours thread a while ago. Geomancy as a Lore of Magic(in that thread, comfirmed by folks that had looked in the book) was nothing but a rumour, so dont count on it being in the book

One of the SC Slanns would have a personal spell tho that has something to do with mountains. Personally I dont give fuck all bout SCs so I didnt check it tho....


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Mazdamundi =(. He rides a Stegadon though, so that's the best of both worlds for Aurelius =D

Edit - does everyone else know, and was I alone in thinking that the Stegadon was Metal? It's plastic as well. =) I'll get one, just for the bits.


----------

